# cohabiting  rates payment confused



## youngnoright (19 Oct 2013)

Hello i have a problem with the social welfare and i wish to be anonymous 
any help would be very helpfull as of now i am kinda stuck and do not know were i go to and what to say
So first of all i will give you a full backround info on my problem.

I am 24 years of age i am on the dole and have been for some time i have done a part time course and have it finished it.
I get 188 a week i have been accepted a place in tus which i am takeing it up in the next week or so and hopefully
i will do a part time course at the same time so ill be in work and study for the whole week.
I live with my friend and she is 21 we moved into the house i am in at the moment a 2 years ago we are not a couple we
moved into the house because the house she was in was violent and been friends for years so we went for it the house
we moved into was a different town then ours so we both had to change our dole over ,we headed down and signed over to this down
but little did i know that would come back and haunt me we filled in all the forums at the same time and at that time the girl
in the social said are we a couple we said no so she put us down as cohabating which we both tought thats would it meant well i know
different now ,
So im just about to start the tus and should be getting 208 for it,
and my friend has been on 100 euro since we moved but she started collage this year so she should be getting 160 ,
She got a call from the dole today saying that because were cohabating both of our money is getting cut well mine more than hers but the same
156 a week,
so if i did nothing and she also did nothing as in not go to collage and me not to the tus we would be better off,
I think this is wrong as in the mistake is with them as they should have not of had use down as cohabating and I and her 
should be treated as 2 persons and not a couple.



So it comes down to this i want to the tus program for 1 year which i should be getting 228 total each week 188 +20 for fuel and 20 for the tus which in that 20
for the tus i will be tax as i have read on line

She is in collage and sign a form that she should be getting 160 each week if she doesnt get it bye bye collage and stuck on the dole for years to come

now can you help on what to do as im told the cut is soon and i need direction on were to go.


also was wondering is say A is going to be doing the tus program and B is doing collage will they still cut the money to 312 a week total


----------



## emeralds (19 Oct 2013)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...edundancy/employment_support_schemes/tus.html


----------



## youngnoright (20 Oct 2013)

tus is very like a ce program ,
does anyone know say a couple is liveing together and 1 is on btea and the other on tus/ce rates do they get the full amount from each allowence thanks


----------



## Bronte (21 Oct 2013)

Your problem seems to be that SW have decided you are a couple. You have to either persuade them you are not, or move into separate accommodation.  There is an appeals procedure that you need to go through.


----------



## Ann1 (21 Oct 2013)

Hi Youngnoright
'*so if i did nothing and she also did nothing as in not go to collage and me not to the tus we would be better off,'*
As far as I know you must do the Tus course for 52 weeks. You cannot decide not to do it.. as you will lose your benefit for up to 9 weeks. 

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Tus-Community-work-placement-OG.aspx

Also you may want to check with social welfare if you gave a written declaration saying that you were living together as a couple and how you worded it.


----------



## youngnoright (21 Oct 2013)

Bronte Your problem seems to be that SW have decided you are a couple. You have to either persuade them you are not, or move into separate accommodation.  There is an appeals procedure that you need to go through.

Well thanks yes i do think that is my case so i think the best option for me is for one to move out 





Ann1 Hi Youngnoright
'*so if i did nothing and she also did nothing as in not go to collage and me not to the tus we would be better off,'*
As far as I know you must do the Tus course for 52 weeks. You cannot decide not to do it.. as you will lose your benefit for up to 9 weeks. 


Also you may want to check with social welfare if you gave a written declaration saying that you were living together as a couple and how you worded it.

yes iv read about all the scare stuff online from not doing it but tbh i really do
want to do it and she really does enjoy going to collage ,if i wanted to get a declaration of what i wrote even tho i do remember that day like it was yesterday when we both when we both were down in the sw the girl behind 
was the one filling everything in so they would have a copy of such form so would i just ask to see it thanks 








Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator

Well sorry i dont if that would be a ok title i change to if its still to vague let me know and thanks


----------

